# Black Sand For Sale 55lbs Bags I Will Be In Toronto On The 27th Of June For Delivery



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

hello as it says I will have 55lb bags of black sand for sale for $25 per bag!! 5 or more discounts may be able to be made!!

tanks

john


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What kind of sand is it? Is it sandblasting sand or 3m colorquartz? What is the grain size?


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

i too would like to know how it is compare to flourite black sand, thinking of mixing them both to save some money.


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

this it the courses sand they have. I have neer seen flourite sand but I would think it would be a good mix for sure.

thanks

john



lemuj said:


> i too would like to know how it is compare to flourite black sand, thinking of mixing them both to save some money.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

didn't you start selling flourite substrates? checking your list i don't see them anymore. Anyway, do u know the brand of the black sand that you are selling, is it inert like pool filter sand? or like one of those Turface that is good for planted tank?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Are they the black Tahitian moon sand


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I have no clue what Tahitian moon sand looks like! It a good sand for cichlids, tropicals, planted tanks!! I do have flourite red and some natural left! And Eco complete also!

Thanks

John

UOTE=dl88dl;116643]Are they the black Tahitian moon sand[/QUOTE]


----------

